# new smoker



## dmack (Jun 16, 2009)

Found myself a used Horizon Classic 16. What mods do I need to do to keep my temp fairly uniform across the entire cooking surface? 
I'm looking forward to trying it out. I will be going from a gosm and now moving to total wood. Any tips anybody can give me I would appreciate it.

dmack


----------



## rickw (Jun 16, 2009)

Having a Horizon myself I have to recommend the convection plate. I can get very constant temps with the convection plate that is installed on mine. I would also make sure to check the therm. I found the 4 Horizon therms I boil tested were way off.

 You have a very nice smoker, congrats.

 BTW some pics would be nice.


----------



## dmack (Jun 16, 2009)

Can a guy improvise on that plate or do you think I need to spend the money and order one from Horizon? Isn't it basically a plate that runs the length of the smoker with holes in it?

dmack


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome DMACK.  Nice little place here.


----------



## rickw (Jun 16, 2009)

I see no reason a person can't make one given they have the means.


----------



## dmack (Jun 17, 2009)

Well I went to a scrap yard today and picked up material for a convection plate. Actually what I did was kind of combine the idea of tuning plates and a convection plate. I found several pieces that were the width I wanted but not the length. I  am using 4 pieces I drilled holes in each (each piece has a different size of hole). I can slide the pieces apart in varying distances. I had a piece that was plenty long and then remembered someone said not to use galvanized metal, so I went with the short pieces. I also added a baffle. 

Tomorrow is wire brush and paint day. I bought it used and it was kept outside so it needs a little attention. I ordered a cover for it so once I get it restored it should stay in good shape with some TLC. I would like to replace the handles and don't want to order them from Horizon (they charge too much for their accessories and the shipping is high). anyone know where you can by the wire coil handles for smokers?

dmack


----------



## the iceman (Jun 17, 2009)

Explore this site...

http://www.kck.com/bbq_pit_spring_ha...ood_stove.html


----------



## dmack (Jun 17, 2009)

They've got them. I wondered if any of the box stores had them.


----------

